# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR9] Crystal Report conditionner affichage

## Coulomb

Bonjour,

Comment conditionner l'affichage d'une zone dans un tat Crystal en fonction d'une autre zone de l'tat ! Par exemple ne pas l'afficher

ce que je veux faire c'est



```

```

----------


## L.nico

dans les formules de suppression pour *zone2*  :



```
IF zone_1="toto" THEN True ELSE False
```

----------


## cdu

bonjour,
n'ayant jamais utilis cette syntaxe, j'ai voulu essay. Et chec, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'est une zone nomme ou comment nommer une zone dans crystal.   ::?: :

----------


## L.nico

zone1 dans mon exemple est une formule ou un champ.
On ne peut pas interroger une zone texte mme si celle-ci a t nomme (si la proprit nom existe en crystal 10 c'est juste pour rendre l'etat plus clair ...)

----------


## Falconpage

> dans les formules de suppression pour *zone2*  :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> IF zone_1="toto" THEN True ELSE False
> ```



On trouve peut saisir o une formule de suppression ? (je suis sous Crystal9)
Merci

----------


## sur_uix

Tous les "Champs" d'un rapport (Pas seulement champs de base de donnes), ont pourrai aussi dire tous les objets, ont des proprits.
Dans l'onglet commun, il y a une condition "Supprimer" et juste  cot un bouton avec comme icon X-2, tu click dessus et tu te retrouve dans la formule de suppression du champs.

Voil

----------


## Falconpage

Suppression sans exploration dans l'expert section : c'est a ?

----------


## sur_uix

Si tu veux supprimer tout la zone oui c'est a.

----------


## Falconpage

Un grand merci : plus j'avance dans Crystal et plus j'aime !
Merci pour votre aide.

----------

